# Is your store having all TL’s close the store themselves?



## ThatAPguy (Nov 7, 2019)

My store is giving almost every TL keys and a passcode and having them close the store on weekends alone. It’s already started with style TL’s closing by themselves and the SETL’s. Now it’s on to the GM TL’s. If other stores are doing this I was wondering what kind of training you got. We are getting 2 closes with our Closing TL and a safe and secure walk. Seems inadequate to me to say the least.


----------



## Far from newbie (Nov 7, 2019)

I am honestly down right frightened to close the store myself !  Haven’t had to do it yet but I bet I leave before I do it twice.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2019)

Common event on weekends.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2019)

My store is training several at a time but all TLs are going to be issued keys & trained to close.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2019)

It's always been that way at my low volume store.


----------



## rog the dog (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah I wouldn't know about this because my store is weird with this. There's two-three key carrier TL's at my store who never and probably will never close. There's only one that's actually on the weekend rotation.

Now this might change if they require it but I'm pretty sure the previous Senior who is on the weekend rotation is the only TL other than the Closing TL who my STL would want closing the store lol.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> My store is giving almost every TL keys and a passcode and having them close the store on weekends alone. It’s already started with style TL’s closing by themselves and the SETL’s. Now it’s on to the GM TL’s. If other stores are doing this I was wondering what kind of training you got. We are getting 2 closes with our Closing TL and a safe and secure walk. Seems inadequate to me to say the least.


That’s modernization for you


----------



## Dog (Nov 8, 2019)

Only certain TLs and ETLs at my store have to be part of the closing weekend rotation, not sure why


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 8, 2019)

It's always been one TL closing my store on weekends, along with his one cashier and one salesfloor TM. Not my idea of a good time yo


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2019)

This was pretty standard at a lot of stores long before modernization.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 8, 2019)

Dog said:


> Only certain TLs and ETLs at my store have to be part of the closing weekend rotation, not sure why


Probably the ones that are comfortable with it. Some districts are forcing all TLs and some are just making sure they have the minimum of 7 key holders


----------



## PogDog (Nov 8, 2019)

I support this. Why shouldn't every TL have keys to the store? We all get paid the same amount whether we have keys or not. Seems mighty unjust that only key carriers should be burdened with ensuring that the store is closed and secure at night. And with more key carriers, there's less weekends we'd get stuck closing. Not to mention those random days when the Closing TL takes vacation.

My store is a low vol, we only have 7 key carriers.


----------



## ThatAPguy (Nov 8, 2019)

PogDog said:


> I support this. Why shouldn't every TL have keys to the store? We all get paid the same amount whether we have keys or not. Seems mighty unjust that only key carriers should be burdened with ensuring that the store is closed and secure at night. And with more key carriers, there's less weekends we'd get stuck closing. Not to mention those random days when the Closing TL takes vacation.
> 
> My store is a low vol, we only have 7 key carriers.


Well I make $20,000 less than the 2 former Sr. TL’s at my store and at least $25,000 less than any etl at my store so please don’t tell me we all make the same $


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 8, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> Well I make $20,000 less than the 2 former Sr. TL’s at my store and at least $25,000 less than any etl at my store so please don’t tell me we all make the same $


So you are complaining about having to close,Right? Its none of your business who makes what. Keep your 🤬 nose out of other people’s business and wallet. It’s pathetic.


----------



## ThatAPguy (Nov 8, 2019)

Planosss said:


> So you are complaining about having to close,Right? Its none of your business who makes what. Keep your 🤬 nose out of other people’s business and wallet. It’s pathetic.


I don’t actually mind it, others are freaked. It is totally my business what my peers make. Thanks for the positive feedback tho


----------



## PogDog (Nov 8, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> Well I make $20,000 less than the 2 former Sr. TL’s at my store and at least $25,000 less than any etl at my store so please don’t tell me we all make the same $



I'm referring to the fact that they don't pay a bonus for being a key carrier anymore. Not literally that we all get paid the same. Sheesh.


----------



## sunnydays (Nov 9, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> It is totally my business what my peers make.



is it tho


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 9, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> I don’t actually mind it, others are freaked. It is totally my business what my peers make. Thanks for the positive feedback tho


Nope.


----------



## squirrely (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm a former SrTL and me and the other former SrTL are the only ones closing. Closing TL takes vacation? One of us has to close. It's really annoying, especially since they took away the pay + key carrier pay. If we're all the same now, everyone should have to close, just my opinion.


----------



## NKG (Nov 9, 2019)

If you need more training then ask. We had several team leads take 2 months of training because they didn't feel right doing it by themselves. I took my alottted time and went with the flow. I asked a ton of questions because I didn't want my SD to think I couldn't handle closing.


----------



## Wizard13 (Nov 9, 2019)

And the thing is about closing tl is you cant be trained on how to handle all situations  you just have to be capable of adapting and being able to make quick and decisive decisions


----------



## Coqui (Nov 9, 2019)

It’s honestly not that hard.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Nov 9, 2019)

CoquiAzul said:


> It’s honestly not that hard.


I disagree. It is heavily dependent on the store and the store culture. My Closing Lead (who works M-F) has developed good routines with their closing TMs and makes closing pretty easy. The definition of closing really varies store to store.

My SD expects a lot to be done at closing. So it isn’t just lock up the building and make sure everyone gets out. It’s making sure we come clean on pulls, clean on freight, making sure the project from the day have been completed and of course making sure the store looks A++ for the next morning. For a LV store that is rising to becoming a mid volume store, nights like last Saturday (with me as the closing lead) really sucked. No payroll, couldn’t replace call ins, everyone had to leave at their scheduled time. It hurt. But we made up for it by setting up the store to recover the following day.

ASANTS...


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 9, 2019)

The etls close on sat sun. There are 3 tls to choose from to close when the closing tl takes vacation. Otherwise tls don’t close.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 9, 2019)

I think , right now, closing TL is one of the easiest position at Target.
With GM and specialty taking/doing a brunt of the duties (zone/push/backstock/plano) the closer literally comes in to just close the store.
If closer is unable to get shi* done he/she can blame it on poor performance during the day by GM and other teams.


----------



## NKG (Nov 9, 2019)

Planosss said:


> I think , right now, closing TL is one of the easiest position at Target.
> With GM and specialty taking/doing a brunt of the duties (zone/push/backstock/plano) the closer literally comes in to just close the store.
> If closer is unable to get shi* done he/she can blame it on poor performance during the day by GM and other teams.



🤣🤣🤣🤣 my closing TL would blame that work centers tl on their poor plans


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 9, 2019)

NKG said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣 my closing TL would blame that work centers tl on their poor plans


Ultimately TL is responsible though. Thats why we get paid the big bucks..


----------



## NKG (Nov 9, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Ultimately TL is responsible though. Thats why we get paid the big bucks..



Monopoly money but okay


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 9, 2019)

Planosss said:


> I think , right now, closing TL is one of the easiest position at Target.
> With GM and specialty taking/doing a brunt of the duties (zone/push/backstock/plano) the closer literally comes in to just close the store.
> If closer is unable to get shi* done he/she can blame it on poor performance during the day by GM and other teams.


I would agree and I think that’s why they made a closing TL position instead of having the ETLs close. If your stores following modernization and succeeding they literally just need a body with a key.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 9, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> Well I make $20,000 less than the 2 former Sr. TL’s at my store and at least $25,000 less than any etl at my store so please don’t tell me we all make the same $


You’re telling me your former seniors were making 9 dollars more than you and at least 26 an hour? Horseshit unless they’ve been in role for 10-15 years. I had a Senior in role for 10 years making 24 and another in role for 2 years making 17.75. I hardly believe that. At the end of the day though it doesn’t matter what they make you all have the same job description and pay grade so if you don’t want it demote.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 10, 2019)

NKG said:


> Monopoly money but okay


Nothing wrong with a little role play 😉


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Nov 10, 2019)

If you are the closing or opening lead, don't forget perimeter pay.... Not a whole lot of money but it is required. If they do not give it to you, you are "working off the clock". Opening leads drive around the building, pick up BOL, unlock the building take down the alarm before they ever punch in. Closing leads punch out then set the alarm, lock the building and secure the perimeter. Your HRs should automatically be applying this however it gets overlooked ...often.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 10, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> If you are the closing or opening lead, don't forget perimeter pay.... Not a whole lot of money but it is required. If they do not give it to you, you are "working off the clock". Opening leads drive around the building, pick up BOL, unlock the building take down the alarm before they ever punch in. Closing leads punch out then set the alarm, lock the building and secure the perimeter. Your HRs should automatically be applying this however it gets overlooked ...often.


I haven’t gotten it in 10 weeks and I open everyday.... I told my HR and nothing.


----------



## LivingTheDreamIL (Nov 10, 2019)

NKG said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣 my closing TL would blame that work centers tl on their poor plans


When everything is going great, Closing TL is not hard. It’s follow up. I like the job a lot. But if you don’t get a good hand off from the dayside, something happens that throws off the entire store, or like you said plans didn’t get followed through during the day like they should have, it can be difficult. Especially if payroll is short or the other TLs aren’t on a late mid shift that day. The ease of the job is entirely dependent on how strong your peer TLs are in their roles. 
I guess being LOD can look easy when you’re used to doing it 5 out of 7 days a week, but having more people key carrying and trained to close would make it less stressful to have coverage when I need a vacation.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Nov 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I haven’t gotten it in 10 weeks and I open everyday.... I told my HR and nothing.


It applies only if you are opening or closing the building. If you are the first one there to take down alarms and unlock doors or last one to leave and arm the building and do the drive around, then you get the pay


----------



## ThatAPguy (Nov 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You’re telling me your former seniors were making 9 dollars more than you and at least 26 an hour? Horseshit unless they’ve been in role for 10-15 years. I had a Senior in role for 10 years making 24 and another in role for 2 years making 17.75. I hardly believe that. At the end of the day though it doesn’t matter what they make you all have the same job description and pay grade so if you don’t want it demote.


Both over 15 years, both at $26 something. You’re right it doesn’t matter what they make, I can do it or leave, doesn’t mean I won’t be vocal about it


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 10, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> It applies only if you are opening or closing the building. If you are the first one there to take down alarms and unlock doors or last one to leave and arm the building and do the drive around, then you get the pay


I’m the first person in the building 5 days a week.


----------



## ThatAPguy (Nov 10, 2019)

How to File a Complaint - We Can Help - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - U.S. Department of Labor - https://www.dol.gov/whd/howtofilecomplaint.htm


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Nov 10, 2019)

ThatAPguy said:


> How to File a Complaint - We Can Help - Wage and Hour Division (WHD) - U.S. Department of Labor - https://www.dol.gov/whd/howtofilecomplaint.htm


talk to her again. figure out how many times you have opened and tell them ( don’t ask, TELL)they owe you back pay for those dates. Put it in an email for a paper trail. sometimes ETLS get amnesia when confronted by BPs about why something was not taken care of. You are not asking for a favor, this is owed to you


----------



## ThreeCreeks (Nov 14, 2019)

Closing is easy. I do it once every other week. The store is quiet and after my ETL leaves (4 hours before closing) I’m the highest up in the store. It was terrifying at first but once you get the closing routines down it’s probably the easiest TL job. I work a lot better without my SD or ETL around.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Nov 14, 2019)

I had to close once a week as an early morning replen sr-tl and then come back for a truck the next day.  As far as I'm concerned, more closers is better.

Keys shouldn't really offer any bonus, the only additional workload you carry is....locking doors and pressing buttons on the alarm panel.

As far as pay, the pay you get is based on your value relative to the position.  If you're making 20k less than someone else in the same position either they are more valuble, or you're getting hosed.  Knowing what everyone makes is a great tactic to increase wages across the board because the alternative is morale loss.

Edit:. I was making 25 as a senior before moving up in paygrade and that was 6 years ago?  Id be surprised if tenured seniors weren't in the 30 range by now.

.....I'm super glad I don't work in retail anymore.


----------



## Times Up (Nov 14, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> I haven’t gotten it in 10 weeks and I open everyday.... I told my HR and nothing.



Then do a punch correction from the time you start working, not punch in.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 14, 2019)

Times Up said:


> Then do a punch correction from the time you start working, not punch in.


Asked my HR about it like a month ago and he said he’d look into it and still not fixed. All they need to do it fix my set schedule in mytime.... I know how to do it I just can’t edit my own set schedule. I’m just leaving it at this point so when he ends up doing a historical edit I’ll get like 10-15 hours of overtime on one paycheck without having to work it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 15, 2019)

i’m a key carrier with an alarm code but i’m not on the opening/closing rotation 🤷‍♂️


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 7, 2019)

Pretty common. My store we have tl with keys but no alarm codes. I’m the only tl besides the closing tl to be on the rotation to close. Usually once in a blue moon on weekends


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 8, 2019)

i’m the only one who doesn’t have to close other than the other SETL haha


----------

